# '46 to '55 Whizzer motor frame size checking template



## bricycle (Feb 17, 2019)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/fs-early-whizzer-motor-size-checking-template.147502/



170


----------



## bricycle (Apr 18, 2019)

LTTT


----------



## bricycle (Jun 24, 2019)

bump


----------

